# Happy 15th



## Rainey (Aug 11, 2013)

My beautiful golden girl turned 15 a week ago. Adopted her when she was 5 and after she retired from the ring. She has given us 10 years of golden fun, a lovable son, and more smiles than we can count.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!!!! 15 is awesome 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Love. love, love these kind of birthdays!! Happy Birthday Sweetheart, hope you have a wonderful day !!


----------



## Bellazmum (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy Birthday to your girl - she is lovely 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday Sweet Girl, 15 is just simply a wonderful age!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What a gorgeous snow face but you already know that!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

What is the secret to your success!!!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

to you, sweetie. What a beautiful girl you are.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

A very Happy 15th birthday to your beautiful gal!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, 15 is so great!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

What a beautiful face. Congratulations on the 15 year milestone. It makes me happy every time I see someone's dog beat the odds and make 15.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, girl
You are so lucky to have her that long already


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy 15th! arty:arty2:arty: 

You are beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 15th to your Beautiful girl. 

Old Golds are so very precious.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 15th, what a fantastic age! She's beautiful


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww--what a beautiful sugar face! Happy 15th, young lady!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

happy birthday to a very pretty girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful girl!
Have a very Happy Birthday-hope your Mom gives you Frosty Paws!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

She is so gorgeous!! Happy 15th Birthday to your sweet girl!!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Her eyes have such depth,,,,,,,Happy Birthday!!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy 15th!!!!! Love her sugar face!!!!


----------

